

Startup Weekend App Launch: Never be without an Ice breaker when meeting people - noahc

I just saw this getting launched at Startup Weekend Omaha.<p>Paper or Plastic gives you the perfect Ice Breaker. Never be afraid to to approach anyone again with this app on your phone!<p>http://paperorplasticapp.com/
======
cpt1138
link: <http://paperorplasticapp.com/>

